# 0137 Argumentationshilfen für Staatsanwälte



## Aka-Aka (24 Dezember 2006)

Hier ein paar Hinweise, insbesondere wenn Polizei und/oder Staatsanwälte nicht ermitteln (wollen):

- allgemeine Einschätzung als *Betrug in besonders schwerem Fall*
http://www.kanzlei.biz/cms/0137_-_Anrufe__Die_Rechtliche_Lage.120.0.html


> Ein versuchter - strafbarer - Betrug ist bereits dann verwirklicht, wenn lediglich die Nummer auf dem Handy des Angerufenen erscheint. Hier hat der /die Täter bereits seinen Tatentschluss umgesetzt und nach seiner Vorstellung alles für die Tatbestandsverwirklichung eines Betrugs Erforderliche getan. Die Vollendung der Tat hängt lediglich davon ab, ob der Angerufene zurückruft oder nicht.
> 
> Ein vollendeter Betrug liegt vor, sobald der Angerufene die Nummer auf dem Display zurückruft und durch den Anruf Kosten entstehen.


(Dank an RA Hagen Hild)

- Beschwerde an den Absender der Einstellungsverfügung, der muss Ermittlungen wiederaufnehmen oder die Beschwerde weiterleiten

- Hinweis auf weiteres anhängiges Ermittlungsverfahren, falls vorhanden [hierzu gerne per PN nachfragen]

- ausgewählte Beiträge aus dem 0137-Thread beifügen

- Anregung, der StA möge bei den Diensteanbietern sowie bei der Bundesnetzagentur nachfragen, welche weiteren Beschwerden dort betreffend 0137-Nummer vorliegen, insbesondere auch, welche Anfragen von Ermittlungsbehörden vorliegen (Verfahren zusammenführen) [Hinweis: Bei der Bundesnetzagentur werden ja alle Beschwerden gesammelt - die Behörde kann also als "Zeuge" benannt werden und diese Informationen zur Verfügung stellen. Man muss sie nur fragen]

- Anregung, der StA möge bei Diensteanbieter anfragen, welche Summen ausgezahlt wurden (Schadenshöhe, Gesamtzahl der Geschädigten ist dann ca. Eurosumme x 1,5); *daraus dürfte sich auch ergeben, dass gewerbsmäßiger Betrug vorliegt*

- Anregung, der StA möge durch Nachfrage beim zentralen Verfahrensregister und durch Nachfrage bei der Polizei feststellen lassen, welche weiteren Ermittlungsverfahren im Zusammenhang mit der betreffenden 0137-Nummer bzw. gegen die gleichen Personen geführt werden 

- Um Akteneinsicht bitten (geht normalerweise nur über Anwalt, aber der StA muss sich darüber Gedanken machen)

http://www.mediendelikte.de/263Betrug.htm



> Ein Täter, der massenhaft mittels sog. "Ping- bzw. Lockanrufe" Mobilfunk- und Festnetzteilnehmer von einer Mehrwertdiensterufnummer aus anruft, täuscht die Angerufenen darüber, dass er ein Gespräch mit ihnen führen wolle. In Wirklichkeit hat der Ping-Anrufer aber gar kein Interesse an einem Gespräch. Er will nur die Betroffenen zu einem Rückruf motivieren, um ihnen gegenüber die Nutzung seines Mehrwertdienstes abrechnen zu können. Die gutgläubigen Opfer gehen im Regelfall davon aus, jemand habe sie sprechen wollen. Sie rechnen nicht damit, dass sie einen Mehrwertdienst anwählen und werden somit über die fehlende Gesprächsintention des Ping-Anrufers getäuscht (vgl. LG Hildesheim, Urteil v. 10.2.2004, Az.: 26 KLs 16 Js 26785/02, MMR 2005, 130).





> *Für die Tatbestandsmäßigkeit spielt es jedoch keine Rolle, ob die Getäuschten bei sorgfältiger Prüfung die Täuschung hätten erkennen können, denn selbst leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt.*


(Wenn die Polizei oder der Herr Staatsanwalt mit dem Argument "sie haben doch freiwillig zurück gerufen" kommt)

Für mich persönlich ist auch die "BITKOM-Argumentation" sinnvoll. 
Hintergrund: eine schärfere Regulierung von 0137 wurde vom Branchenverband BITKOM abgelehnt mit der Begr+ündung, dass der "Rückruftrick" bereits durch §263 abgedeckt ist. Wie kann es dann sein, dass die Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt werden? Das ist grotesk.
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=155915&highlight=bitkom+0137#post155915

[bitte hier keine neuen Nummern posten]
vielen Dank den freundlichen Ideengebern!


----------

